# Error connect to MSN's Server.



## Javaftl (Aug 12, 2008)

Recently, i tried logging into MSN, And found out that i couldn't connect to the server, so i went to http://msn.com, and go a Page Load Error, and it said a firewall/proxy could be interfering, i reset my firewall settings (2wire, and i haven't changed anything.), and i haven't used any proxys. Also, uninstalled Windows Live, and Re-Installed, no help.  It's been about a week and nothing, if anyone could help i'd appreciate it, Thanks.


----------

